# Pond!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Does any one knows where I can get 300G water troughs for a reasonable price?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tractor Supply probably has the best prices for normal retail. If used ones are OK, I would check Craig's List.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Michael said:


> Tractor Supply probably has the best prices for normal retail. If used ones are OK, I would check Craig's List.


x2


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

send a PM to Glostik as he posted this last year and I don't know if he ever sold it or not

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/vb4/showthread.php?28494-Fs-300G-Rubbermaid-Stock-Tank


----------

